# Night Shift Eating Help!



## milhouse2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok here's the deal. I'm working out about 4 days a week and eating about every 3 hours (mostly whole foods). I'm not bulking or cutting or trying to compete in any capacity. Just staying fit and healthy.

I recently started a new job that requires me to work crazy hours. Yesterday I was up at 6am, stayed awake all day, then got a call at about 10pm to go into work from 11pm-7am. So I was awake for more than 24 hours. I usually try to have my last meal between 9 and 10pm. 

My question is this. If I'm going to be awake all night is it best to continue eating every 3 hours or so overnight? I usually try to get healthy carbs, protein and fats in every meal. Should I just eat protein overnight? I work in a jail so there's unlimited food, I can have whatever I want whenever I want which is sweet but I just don't know if this is going to throw my metabolism off.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## the nut (Aug 10, 2006)

I with you on that, I work for a PD and I work retarded hours with all the o.t. I take. Sometimes I work 16 hours, have four of sleep, then back again. One of the cops is a personal trainer he follows this rule: he figures out his daily calories needs for what his goal is and divides them by six. He uses that number for a standard number of calories per meal. While he's awake be it for 24 or 12 or 8 hours, he eats a standard meal every 3 1/2 hours. But always starts with oatmeal and egg whites about an hour after waking up.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> I with you on that, I work for a PD and I work retarded hours with all the o.t. I take. Sometimes I work 16 hours, have four of sleep, then back again. One of the cops is a personal trainer he follows this rule: he figures out his daily calories needs for what his goal is and divides them by six. He uses that number for a standard number of calories per meal. While he's awake be it for 24 or 12 or 8 hours, he eats a standard meal every 3 1/2 hours. But always starts with oatmeal and egg whites about an hour after waking up.


And that is excellent advice   So eat your same amount of calories every 3-4 hours while you are awake.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 10, 2006)

_What is a night shift, why does he need help eating it and does it taste good? _


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ht+shift&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title


----------



## milhouse2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advice folks!

And Vieope, for the record, it was delicious!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 12, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> I with you on that, I work for a PD and I work retarded hours with all the o.t. I take. Sometimes I work 16 hours, have four of sleep, then back again. One of the cops is a personal trainer he follows this rule: he figures out his daily calories needs for what his goal is and divides them by six. He uses that number for a standard number of calories per meal. While he's awake be it for 24 or 12 or 8 hours, he eats a standard meal every 3 1/2 hours. But always starts with oatmeal and egg whites about an hour after waking up.


you have no problems as you spend most of your time at the donut shop.  . I'm also a retire cop and I know right where your coming from.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 15, 2006)

I found the advice given here OK, but...it ignores the effects of an altered Circadian rhythm, and its effect on digestion, coping with stress, lack of adequate rest and disrupted energy peaking (day/night cortisol flux).

I thought this advice sounded pretty saavy.  Additional note: you need to focus on a diet rich in antioxidant, vitamin and mineral sources, with a focus on healthy fats consumed sparingly, highly digestible foods eaten at night, and fiber rich, slow digesting carbs.  This is one of those occasions where more whey is better - its rich in the precusors to gluthathione and GABA.  Nightshift workers have reduced growth hormone output and elevated stress hormone release.  You need all the stress-combating glutathione you can muster to control the damage from excessive oxidative stress that accompanies shift work - especially shift work in highly stressful environments (jails, policework, guard duty, emergency medical/hospital work).

"Night shift workers, however, should be additionally aware of the fact that the digestive system is relatively inactive at night. This is because the circadian rhythm for the gastrointestinal function is at its minimum during the night and at its peak during the day. In other words, some foods which are tolerated well during the day, cause digestive problems if eaten at night.

Gastrointestinal problems, particularly ulcers, are more common among shiftworkers. The reasons for this include:

    * there is less access to nutritious meals at night and workers rely on snack foods with a high fat content;
    * night shift workers drink more coffee to stay alert. Heavy coffee consumption increases the risk of developing ulcers;
    * meals are taken at irregular times and are often rushed or interrupted.
     *body and blood flow normally fall at night; bright lights, noise, activity, and unusual eating hours can play havoc on blood sugar control from altered cortisol and melatonin balance throughout inverted work and rest periods.

The following is useful advice:

    * try to develop a regular eating schedule for the shift you are on;
    * try to have your main meal(s) of the day in the first half of your awake period and a couple of hours before commencing night duty;
    * try to join your family for at least one meal a day, even if it is your 'breakfast' and their supper;
    * eat lightly but nutritionally during the night;
    * avoid caffeine if possible;
    * control your carb intake; feature slow release, antioxidant rich vegetables and sparing selection of fruits.

Work - Life Balance

Shift work can complicate life for families in which both spouses have careers.

Most couples who work Monday to Friday, 9 to 5, can have up to 16 hours together each day. But those couples who both work shifts can have 10 hours or less together. It is important then that such couples try to organize their home lives so that it is less hectic for themselves and their families. For example:

    * Use a large wipe clean calendar in the kitchen on which to post everyone's work, school and leisure activity schedules for the week, so that everyone is aware of what everyone else is doing;

    * Think of your home life as a business partnership. You wouldn't leave your partner to run the business by him or her self, so don't expect your spouse to do all the household chores. Running a good home requires taking on your fair share of the household work. Set aside time to discuss the sharing of chores with your spouse - and remember, compromise is the key;

    * Make dates with your spouse. Children may see more of their parents who work shifts, but a couple's relationship can often suffer.  It requires time and effort by both spouses to maintain a relationship. Even arranging to meet occasionally for lunch with your spouse can work wonders;

    * Respect each others limitations and needs. A shift worker shouldn't be expected to go on family excursions or tackle major home projects on the heels of long or late shifts. Shift workers also need time to themselves to follow individual hobbies or interests. Take it in turns to take time out. "

See also:

http://www.saveonfoods.com/brightlife/healthy_eating/shift_work_healthy_eating.htm

http://www.abc.net.au/canberra/stories/s1124328.htm


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Trouble said:


> I found the advice given here OK, but...it ignores the effects of an altered Circadian rhythm, and its effect on digestion, coping with stress, lack of adequate rest and disrupted energy peaking (day/night cortisol flux).
> 
> I thought this advice sounded pretty saavy. Additional note: you need to focus on a diet rich in antioxidant, vitamin and mineral sources, with a focus on healthy fats consumed sparingly, highly digestible foods eaten at night, and fiber rich, slow digesting carbs. This is one of those occasions where more whey is better - its rich in the precusors to gluthathione and GABA. Nightshift workers have reduced growth hormone output and elevated stress hormone release. You need all the stress-combating glutathione you can muster to control the damage from excessive oxidative stress that accompanies shift work - especially shift work in highly stressful environments (jails, policework, guard duty, emergency medical/hospital work).
> 
> ...


Wow I just took a course in home economics and I thought only young high school girls took that course. Just goes to show you how diversified classes are now.

Trouble I want to see you in machine shop class next school year..


----------



## Trouble (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually, TOM old man, my high school was diversified.  Boyz took home ec, girls took machine shop.  I did all right in both.  I took an auto mechanics course, also advanced physics and calculus as well.  

Who knows, it probably had something to do with my career choices...


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

Trouble said:


> The following is useful advice:
> 
> * try to develop a regular eating schedule for the shift you are on;
> 
> * avoid caffeine if possible;



Good advise... These were the only 2 points I'd have trouble with. 

I have a regular day schedule, but a lot overtime is on the night shift. So in my case it's usually broken sleep and not a steady schedule. I'll work noon-8pm shift. Then i'll get a call for an extra duty job that may run from midnight to 4am, 8am, or noon. Then it's back to work again. So, in my case I need those small balanced meals and caffeine (usually a pill) to keep me going so I don't feel sluggish. But, that's what works for me. He may just work a steady midnight- 8am shift and that might work for him.

Good luck bro!


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 16, 2006)

Micellar Casein

Flavors

Chocolate
Vanilla
Unflavored

Order 2lb
MSRP $31.49
Sale $20.99

Nutritionals
Browser
  Micellar casein, an extremely slow digesting rich protein source that continues to feed your muscles long after whey proteins have dropped off. 
Micellar casein is the natural, undenatured form of casein found in milk. It is separated from milk by means of ultrafiltration, without the use of chemicals, which increases the amount of bioactive milk peptides that support immune function as well as enhance muscle growth. Studies have shown that it can provide steady release of amino acids into the blood stream, for an incredible 7 hours, which makes it an excellent choice for a long lasting anti-catabolic protein


----------

